# Anyone have experience with Remington core-lokt ultra bonded



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

If so...how would you rate these (premium?) bullets accuracy-wise?
Have you taken deer with them?
Thanks!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would say definately overkill on deer. They didn't expand a ton in an elk, I can imagine they would whistle through a deer like a fmj.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

No matter how accurate that rules them out for me...thanks a lot.


----------

